

Show HN: JSON/REST API browsing tool - pzxc
http://stray.io/tools/api-browser.aspx

======
andrewstuart
We built an api browser. Demo starts 1:30 into the video.

A strange and pointless idea but nevertheless something appealing about being
about to write 10 lines of javaScript to browse any API.

[http://youtu.be/yuSDU0JiI2c](http://youtu.be/yuSDU0JiI2c)

------
bennyp101
Looks good, personally I'd like something like postman for chrome wrapped up
in node webkit rather than having to have a browser open. (I say that rather
than native, because then I can tweak if needed easily)

------
pzxc
Hacked this up in a day or so to let me explore APIs more easily (and to test
my own APIs). Whatcha think?

